# SOUTHEAST LOWER MICHIGAN



## billyraybar (Mar 4, 2013)

Another week or 2?


----------



## billyraybar (Mar 4, 2013)

Went out this morning near Temperance...Nothing but a couple of ticks


----------



## SEMIpicker (Apr 15, 2017)

Found 6 greys yesterday in Macomb (and a tick)


----------



## SEMIpicker (Apr 15, 2017)

Went back to the area I found the greys and found three yellows. Wondering if I missed these and the grey do in fact turn to yellows. The bugs were at them a bit so I do believe these are not fresh. Always thought the greys go yellow over time. Never found a black in my spots so cant comment on that.


----------



## Holly Weyhing (Apr 23, 2020)

Husband and I ran into a friend in Oakland county woods and we found 16 greys each. Don't know how to upload pics...


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Holly Weyhing said:


> Husband and I ran into a friend in Oakland county woods and we found 16 greys each. Don't know how to upload pics...


Below this box, and to the right, are three blue buttons:
"Post Reply, Upload a File, and More Options."
See em?

Click the "UPLOAD A FILE" button.

Then choose your image from your computer.

Your image will appear below and will show two options: "Thumbnail and Full Image"

Choose "Full Image."

Then Post the reply like you normally would.


----------



## Holly Weyhing (Apr 23, 2020)

noskydaddy said:


> Below this box, and to the right, are three blue buttons:
> "Post Reply, Upload a File, and More Options."
> See em?
> 
> ...


----------



## Holly Weyhing (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Holly Weyhing (Apr 23, 2020)

Holly Weyhing said:


> View attachment 33468


Today Oakland county


----------



## Holly Weyhing (Apr 23, 2020)

This was on Wednesday in Oakland and


----------



## Holly Weyhing (Apr 23, 2020)

Holly Weyhing said:


> This was on Wednesday in Oakland and


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Holly Weyhing said:


> View attachment 33468


Success! And don't worry, it takes everyone a few tries to get it just right.

The image upload has always been counterintuitive.


----------



## Holly Weyhing (Apr 23, 2020)

noskydaddy said:


> Success! And don't worry, it takes everyone a few tries to get it just right.
> 
> The image upload has always been counterintuitive.


----------



## Holly Weyhing (Apr 23, 2020)

Finally lol, my family has been Morel Hunting for decades in Northern MI and about 10 yrs ago we realized they're in our backyards. I found 1 in my backyard on Tuesday! Our rule is look everywhere


----------



## Holly Weyhing (Apr 23, 2020)

Ps, some were a little burnt from this crazy cold weather


----------



## knoblemorel (Apr 29, 2020)

SEMIpicker said:


> Went back to the area I found the greys and found three yellows. Wondering if I missed these and the grey do in fact turn to yellows. The bugs were at them a bit so I do believe these are not fresh. Always thought the greys go yellow over time. Never found a black in my spots so cant comment on that.


I thought they were the same to except for the ones that get really big but I never found any huge ones to compare.


----------



## billyraybar (Mar 4, 2013)

SEMIpicker said:


> Went back to the area I found the greys and found three yellows. Wondering if I missed these and the grey do in fact turn to yellows. The bugs were at them a bit so I do believe these are not fresh. Always thought the greys go yellow over time. Never found a black in my spots so cant comment on that.


Nope...Grays _do not_ turn into yellows! Blacks are blacks, grays are gray and yellows are yellow! Usually blacks pop up first then grays then lastly yellows...All three can be found at the same time though.


----------



## David F (Apr 12, 2020)

SEMIpicker said:


> Went back to the area I found the greys and found three yellows. Wondering if I missed these and the grey do in fact turn to yellows. The bugs were at them a bit so I do believe these are not fresh. Always thought the greys go yellow over time. Never found a black in my spots so cant comment on that.


Greys are greys yellows are yellows. No color morphing. The cold snap we had last week stopped a lot of new ones from popping. With all this rain we just got and are still getting I should say....and the night time tempts staying up in the 50s and and days in the high 60s to 70 they will be popping anytime now. Gotta give em a few days to grow tho. It take 5 to 9 days to reach full size. Its fri. may 15th. I'll be looking this weekend in shelby twp. Macomb twp and Rochester. Good luck! Let us know what ya find


----------



## SEMIpicker (Apr 15, 2017)

David F said:


> Greys are greys yellows are yellows. No color morphing. The cold snap we had last week stopped a lot of new ones from popping. With all this rain we just got and are still getting I should say....and the night time tempts staying up in the 50s and and days in the high 60s to 70 they will be popping anytime now. Gotta give em a few days to grow tho. It take 5 to 9 days to reach full size. Its fri. may 15th. I'll be looking this weekend in shelby twp. Macomb twp and Rochester. Good luck! Let us know what ya find


I went out to a couple of my spots in Macomb county. Found a few yellows (3-4 inchers) but the slugs were at them. If the rain lets up today I will take a quick look again. Back to reality tomorrow.
Anybody try to seed spots? If I find buggy ones I take them and spread them around promising looking dirt/trees. Cant hurt. Did that under a plum tree in my yard, they sprouted for quite a few years, at least a a half dozen.


----------



## SEMIpicker (Apr 15, 2017)

FYI, made it out for an hour found 5 yellows in my spot. These were not there a few days a go. Fresh but the slugs were getting to them all ready.


----------



## David F (Apr 12, 2020)

SEMIpicker said:


> I went out to a couple of my spots in Macomb county. Found a few yellows (3-4 inchers) but the slugs were at them. If the rain lets up today I will take a quick look again. Back to reality tomorrow.
> Anybody try to seed spots? If I find buggy ones I take them and spread them around promising looking dirt/trees. Cant hurt. Did that under a plum tree in my yard, they sprouted for quite a few years, at least a a half dozen.


Really? I will now tho. Thanx.


----------



## David F (Apr 12, 2020)

These are from last year. Went back to the spot this year and it was bulldozed


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

SEMIpicker said:


> FYI, made it out for an hour found 5 yellows in my spot. These were not there a few days a go. Fresh but the slugs were getting to them all ready.


Oh @SEMIpicker (SE MI picker). I get it. Nice.


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

SEMIpicker said:


> Went back to the area I found the greys and found three yellows. Wondering if I missed these and the grey do in fact turn to yellows. The bugs were at them a bit so I do believe these are not fresh. Always thought the greys go yellow over time. Never found a black in my spots so cant comment on that.


Not to get into a pissing match but greys do in fact turn to yellows. Most likely you simple missed the greys five days ago and they have matured. It happens even to the best of us. I’m always amazed how long it takes me to find the 1st small greys even thou I know exactly where they grow. There could be like ten in front of me and my eyes just don’t see them. Good luck.


----------



## billb3 (Apr 10, 2017)

jslwalls said:


> Not to get into a pissing match but greys do in fact turn to yellows. Most likely you simple missed the greys five days ago and they have matured. It happens even to the best of us. I’m always amazed how long it takes me to find the 1st small greys even thou I know exactly where they grow. There could be like ten in front of me and my eyes just don’t see them. Good luck.


----------



## billb3 (Apr 10, 2017)

Oakland County, rocking


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

David F said:


> These are from last year. Went back to the spot this year and it was bulldozed


Noooo!


----------



## SEMIpicker (Apr 15, 2017)

David F said:


> These are from last year. Went back to the spot this year and it was bulldozed


Nice, never seen them grow in a clump like that.


----------



## SEMIpicker (Apr 15, 2017)

billb3 said:


> Oakland County, rocking
> View attachment 34318


Looks like your a mountain biker picker too, cover a lot of ground that way. Good job!


----------



## SEMIpicker (Apr 15, 2017)

David F said:


> Really? I will now tho. Thanx.


If you find some and wash them in a bowl, keep the water and spread it around similarly, lots of spores in the wash.


----------



## M Hackett (Apr 27, 2020)

Really frustrated in SouthWest Michigan. Been out for probably a total of 20 hours and HAVE NOT found one Moral yet. Found other mushrooms, but no morals. I admit, I am new to this and I think I underestimated what it takes to be successful. I have soooo much respect for you guys/gals that are finding them. I prepared as best I could by watching videos and reading where too look; but just not having any success. Wondering if the DNR website that shows where the wildfires and prescribed burns is over-rated. I hit 7 or 8 of those places and of course, found nothing except for one very dried up moral. I know these kind of places can get hit hard if the info is available online so I do not underestimate that perspective, but I've walked probably 500+ acres of wild/prescribed burned areas, so I have to imagine, I would have hit areas where no one else did...anyway, what are your thoughts on these burned areas? Also, anybody have any tips that may assist me? 
I do enjoy the outdoors and the exercise so I cannot say its been a total bust...but would love to find at least a few. Anyway, hope everyone stays healthy and safe. GOD Bless everyone. Thank You
Mike


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

M Hackett said:


> Really frustrated in SouthWest Michigan. Been out for probably a total of 20 hours and HAVE NOT found one Moral yet. Found other mushrooms, but no morals. I admit, I am new to this and I think I underestimated what it takes to be successful. I have soooo much respect for you guys/gals that are finding them. I prepared as best I could by watching videos and reading where too look; but just not having any success. Wondering if the DNR website that shows where the wildfires and prescribed burns is over-rated. I hit 7 or 8 of those places and of course, found nothing except for one very dried up moral. I know these kind of places can get hit hard if the info is available online so I do not underestimate that perspective, but I've walked probably 500+ acres of wild/prescribed burned areas, so I have to imagine, I would have hit areas where no one else did...anyway, what are your thoughts on these burned areas? Also, anybody have any tips that may assist me?
> I do enjoy the outdoors and the exercise so I cannot say its been a total bust...but would love to find at least a few. Anyway, hope everyone stays healthy and safe. GOD Bless everyone. Thank You
> Mike


Hi M Hackett,

I pick morels in Northern Michigan but I can tell you I have yet to find or here of a good mess from the prescribed burns in the last three years. You would think it could work because I have experienced the awesome picking the year after a natural burn in the Upper Penninsula.
Anyway my advice to you is to learn your trees and learn how to find what we call the natural morels. It is a challenge. It took me many
years to accumulate a dozen or so goto spots. There was a time when I had to scrounge just to get a few but now pick hundreds.


----------



## Morchella Maximus (May 9, 2020)

M Hackett said:


> Really frustrated in SouthWest Michigan. Been out for probably a total of 20 hours and HAVE NOT found one Moral yet.


You probably can't find Morals in the woods but maybe at church. I'm looking for Morels. (still can't find any)


----------



## M Hackett (Apr 27, 2020)

Glenn said:


> Hi M Hackett,
> 
> I pick morels in Northern Michigan but I can tell you I have yet to find or here of a good mess from the prescribed burns in the last three years. You would think it could work because I have experienced the awesome picking the year after a natural burn in the Upper Penninsula.
> Anyway my advice to you is to learn your trees and learn how to find what we call the natural morels. It is a challenge. It took me many
> years to accumulate a dozen or so goto spots. There was a time when I had to scrounge just to get a few but now pick hundreds.


----------



## M Hackett (Apr 27, 2020)

Thanks Glenn, I appreciate it. I'll keep at it. Going to leave the prescribed burns and venture elsewhere. Thanks again.


----------



## M Hackett (Apr 27, 2020)

Morchella Maximus said:


> You probably can't find Morals in the woods but maybe at church. I'm looking for Morels. (still can't find any)


----------



## M Hackett (Apr 27, 2020)

I'd prefer a little advice from the established hunters, if that applies to you. If that is all you have, then I'll thank you and move on. Peace.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

M Hackett said:


> I'd prefer a little advice from the established hunters, if that applies to you. If that is all you have, then I'll thank you and move on. Peace.


All he's asking you to do is to learn how to spell! And, by the way, you can quote and reply in the same box!


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

I had much more to say other than that, but it's amazing how PC this site has become! I have no idea which terms I used that would be considered "objectionable", but the site offers no guidance! Which I view as a flaw! They pertained to Morchella Maximus, who should change his handle to Morchella Minimus! Let's see if they screw me over here!


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

billb3 said:


> Oakland County, rocking
> View attachment 34318


Oh, so I’m finding all of your stems.....


----------



## M Hackett (Apr 27, 2020)

thanks Shroomsearcher...any suggestions for me to the original question I posed? I would love to hear from experienced


shroomsearcher said:


> All he's asking you to do is to learn how to spell! And, by the way, you can quote and reply in the same box!


thanks Shroomsearcher...any suggestions for me to the original question I posed? I would love to hear from experienced hunters. Thank you and Peace.
Hi Glenn, 
Hope not to bother you. Learning the trees is probably the best advice I've received thus far, so thank you, I appreciate it. One challenge I'm experiencing is identifying the elms. To me I have a hard time identifying them because it seems they are all so "dead" that isolating their looks from others is impossible because they no longer have bark. The suggestion of identifying the trees MUST hold importance because that seems to be the most given advice; so I must be missing something or using inaccurate ideas on what to use to figure out what is what...I don't know. I really enjoy the woods, nature and the anticipation of seeing what is just over the next hill so it's not a total waste of time. Regardless, I'd love to find some morels as well. Any suggestions, links to websites or anything that I can read, study to improve my ability? Again, don't mean to bother you but you were the only one to provide me with a helpful reply. Thank you again Gleen. GOD Bless and Peace to you and your family.


----------



## rtv (May 7, 2018)

southfield MI (the bright shiny thing is a quarter)


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

M Hackett said:


> thanks Shroomsearcher...any suggestions for me to the original question I posed? I would love to hear from experienced
> 
> thanks Shroomsearcher...any suggestions for me to the original question I posed? I would love to hear from experienced hunters. Thank you and Peace.
> 
> ...


Well, if they are that dead, they are probably not producing anyway! I hunt primarily on my fish & game club which is 2,200 acres! We have more dead elms than you can shake a stick at. Problem is that most of them are too long dead. Not a stitch of bark left on them, and the old snags starting to crumble! We have lots of apple trees scattered around, some sycamore and cottonwood. those are the trees I concentrate on now. I've also found some young, live elm, but never found a morel by them yet. Only found morels one time near a dead elm, while it still had some bark on it. The next year, all the bark was gone and big limbs were falling off of it! No more morels!


----------



## __TOM__ (Apr 14, 2020)

Is it too late in Oakland County? I searched in northern OC on Sunday, May 24 and found nothing. Nothing.


----------



## billb3 (Apr 10, 2017)

__TOM__ said:


> Is it too late in Oakland County? I searched in northern OC on Sunday, May 24 and found nothing. Nothing.


It’s over


----------



## M Hackett (Apr 27, 2020)

shroomsearcher said:


> Well, if they are that dead, they are probably not producing anyway! I hunt primarily on my fish & game club which is 2,200 acres! We have more dead elms than you can shake a stick at. Problem is that most of them are too long dead. Not a stitch of bark left on them, and the old snags starting to crumble! We have lots of apple trees scattered around, some sycamore and cottonwood. those are the trees I concentrate on now. I've also found some young, live elm, but never found a morel by them yet. Only found morels one time near a dead elm, while it still had some bark on it. The next year, all the bark was gone and big limbs were falling off of it! No more morels!


Thanks Shroom, I've not really looked for Sycamore or Cottonwood but I will now. Appreciate the advice. Take care. Peace


----------

